# Uterine Contractions during 2ww?



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Can anyone please help me with the question I have.
I had my first FET 2 months ago and it was a BFN.
I have been having this question in my head since then.

Usually during my periods or just one day before getting my periods, I always get some sort of pain/cramps in my legs.  I dont know how to explain, its kind of weakness in the whole legs, as though I dont have any strength in them at all.  This is one of the symptoms for me to detect my periods ahead.  This pain usually continues until my periods are over.  

Last FET, just 4 0r 5 days after the transfer I started getting this sort of pain in my legs.  
It is very unusual for me to experience this sort of pain so early in mid of 2ww.  
I had this pain until I stopped progesterone after a BFN and got my periods.
I am not new to progesterone as that was my fourth cycle with progesterone.  
Just that I had an extra dose of progesterone in that cycle as it was a FET.

I searched on the net and read that these kind of leg pains during periods are due to uterine contractions.
Is it possible that I got a BFN due to any possibility of uterine contractions.
I am so confused, right now I am in 2ww of my second FET and I am scared that I might get those leg cramps again.

Does anyone know anything about this...

-HR


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry about your BFN   

The cramping in your legs is due to your ovaries lying on the main nerves that travel down the thigh and leg.  When your ovaries are sensitive for whatever reason (during ovulation,  leading up to or during period, during treatment due to drugs, following EC etc) then they can irritate the nerves and cause this cramping and sometimes even a numbing sensation.

I was advised this by a couple of consultants years ago (before even started ttc) due to me having severe endometriosis and collapsing from the pain a few times (legs buckling from under me)....and subsequently have this sensation around ovulation/period in natural cycles and during IVF/FET cycles due to the drugs, EC etc.  

Your ovaries will have been effected by the oestrogen/progesterone during FET which in turn would've meant they could have been irritating the nerves that they lie on.

I've not heard/read that it's due to uterine contractions though....would be interested to read about this if you have any links to articles.

Take care
Natasha


----------

